# Fob Doc



## observor 69 (19 Sep 2009)

Saw this one in Chapters today. Lots of great colour photos.
Anyone meet this doc over there ?

Fob Doc (Hardcover) 
by Rick Hillier (Foreword), Ray Wiss (Author)

A compelling and informed observation of the truth of Canada’s war, from a dedicated Canadian doctor. 
Unusually for a Canadian Forces physician, Ray Wiss spent virtually his entire tour in the combat area. He was stationed at Forward Operating Bases—“FOBs”—in Kandahar province, the birthplace of the Taliban and the most intense combat zone in Afghanistan. 

Captain Wiss shares the “terror and boredom” of the front-line soldier’s life in this candid personal diary, the first book by a Canadian veteran of the war in Afghanistan. One day he might be treating severe and bloody injuries and coping with the deaths of fellow soldiers, both Afghans and Canadians; another day he might be facing the challenge of going to the latrine in sub-zero weather. FOB Doc is heartbreaking and hilarious, often on the same page. 

Royalties from FOB Doc will be donated to the Military Families Fund, which was created by former chief of the defence staff General Rick Hillier to assist military families. 


http://www.amazon.ca/Fob-Doc-Rick-Hillier/dp/1553654722/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1253404467&sr=1-1-fkmr0


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2009)

A good Sudbury boy, apparently (more)


----------

